
Vaccine U-turn: Measles surges as campaigners ride populist wave of distrust - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/02/16/health/anti-vaccine-movement-history-pushback-intl/index.html
======
voyager2
I remember the mumps as being fairly painful. I recall the chicken pox as
being extremely itchy. What do I recall about measles? Not much at all really
except that they forced me to stay home from school.

The alarmism surrounding the measles is exactly the kind of misinformation
that should be avoided, yet all I see are articles from authors that keep
talking about the number of cases of measles as if the number itself is some
kind of horror. Please people. Childhood diseases were always just a normal
part of growing up. Don't run around like chicken pox with your heads cut off
hysterically calling .00003% of the population a "pandemic."

